# Fabluous striped bass fishing off Montauk



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had an opportunity to fish big striped bass using live eel on the 140' Viking Starship last night. The Viking Starship is probably one of the biggest party boats in the US. I used to fish on the Viking Starship on overnight Georges Bank trip in mid 80'.
we left dock at 8:00 pm and striped bass were eager to bite on live eels when we got there. I tried jigs without success. Fish were around 30 lb. 
When it got slack, fishing slowed down. They started biting again around midnight. 
It was not my day as everything went wrong.  I had a nice fish and tried to give the rod to my friend who never caught striped bass on live eel and dropped the fish. I hooked up a fish again with my left hand while taking pictures of fighting stripers and dropped again. 
But I witnessed great striped bass fishing on a party boat. Capt Anthony D'Arrigo and worked extremely hard. 
It was a very enjoyable fishing even I got skunked.

orientation by Capt Anthony


We left dock at 8:00 pm. Heading for the fishing ground.


Bites were good when we got there.


Bluefish were thick too.


Capt Anthony. He tried very hard to catch more stripers for customers.


big stripers. There were many stripers in 30 lbs range and pool fish was over 40 lb.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

crews were working hard all night. 




I am glad my fishing buddy Mu got his first striper on live eel ever. His smiling faces tells it all. 




live eel for bait






Viking Starship


----------

